# “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1



## FM William Burns (Dec 23, 2009)

Members,

I would just like to put up a spot for those who deserve some special kudos for going above and beyond.  This posting is to recognize *Mmmarvel* for the outstanding job he/she has done and continues to do in looking out for members and visitors who may be un-employed or those of us exploring other potentials.

It is rare that administrators recognize the outstanding efforts organizational members go to and get the job done and our esteemed colleague has done an exceptional job that deserves many thanks!

Much appreciation should also be extended to *Cda* and *Globe Trekker* for their assistance in getting the word out on other employment opportunities.

Thanks,

FM WB


----------



## JBI (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1

I second the motion!

All in favor...


----------



## fatboy (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1

AYE!


----------



## Uncle Bob (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1

Thanks, MMMarvel.

Uncle Bob


----------



## beach (Dec 23, 2009)

Re: “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1

Aye!!!!!!!


----------



## cboboggs (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1

Aye


----------



## Inspector Gift (Dec 24, 2009)

Re: “SPECIAL RECOGNITION” 1

Agreed!!  Motion Passed!

(Thanks MMMarvel... you have done a good thing!  Keep up your spirit of service!)


----------

